# OSX registering into a Windows DNS



## loom001 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to get a OSX based Mac to register into a windows DNS?  In the network preferences I have the DNS server IP that I want to register in setup, but I never see the Mac in my DNS registers.

Also are there any software packages that make it simple to add a OSX based Mac to a Windows based Active Directory network?


thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## cticompserv (Oct 20, 2008)

I have this problem also.  I can manually add hosts to the DNS server but when the Macs get different IP address via DHCP the DNS entry doesn't get updated.

Also, when setting up a new Mac the local hostname gets changed to whatever host had the IP address that is assigned.  I have to manually change the hostname on the Mac.

Kent


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2008)

Well when you bound OS X to a Windows domain i hope you put the login credentials in the right places. There are is System Preferences->Network - the Ethernet (or Airport if you are using wireless) in the left column. Then when the left column port is highlighted , in the right pane select the Advance (you are doing Advance functions!). A drop down will come down and there will be a WIS tab. Plus in /Applications/Utilities/ find Directory Utility and launch it. In there select the menu item "Services" and enable 'Active Directory"

Lastly you can manually add DNS to DHCP in a Mac by go back into System Preferences->Network, Advance button, "DNS" and pressing the + button you can add ANY DNS IP easily. 

Now with any lone Mac in a Windows domain you MUST bookmark the site MacWindows.com. They do nothing but report on adding Macs to Windows domains. 

If you want ot share with Vista (that thing is a nightmare)  then read Sharing files between a Windows Vista Home Edition PC and a Mac running OS X Leopard 10.5 or for 10.4.x Sharing files between a Windows XP PC and a Mac running OS 10.4.x.


----------



## cticompserv (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you for your response however, I am not seeing anything you mention.  No "Advance" button, no WIS tab.  I am using OS X 10.4.11 if that helps.  Yes, the Macs are bound to our domain via Directory Services.

In your second paragraph do you mean to use DHCP with a manual IP address?  I'll try this and see if it works.

Kent


----------



## cticompserv (Oct 22, 2008)

Are there no network admins here who have seen this problem?

Kent


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 22, 2008)

cticompserv said:


> Thank you for your response however, I am not seeing anything you mention.  No "Advance" button, no WIS tab.  I am using OS X 10.4.11 if that helps.  Yes, the Macs are bound to our domain via Directory Services.



OK. That 10.4.11 explains what you are not seeing what i mentioned. It is available in 10.5.x.  Plus I wondering if you read through the MacWindows.com and their Tiger reports?



> In your second paragraph do you mean to use DHCP with a manual IP address?  I'll try this and see if it works.



Well did it help at all?


----------



## cticompserv (Oct 23, 2008)

No, it didn't.  What happens is if another computer starts up and gets the same IP then a message is displayed on the Mac that the IP is in use.

I think what I'll have to do is reserve IPs from DHCP for the Macs or just give them static IPs.

I will check out the links later today.

Kent


----------



## cticompserv (Oct 23, 2008)

So far I have found references to the same problem but no fixes.  Is there a specific link to which you can direct me?

Thanks,
Kent


----------



## cticompserv (Oct 29, 2008)

Our network admin found a setting in the DNS server regarding what clients are allowed to update entries.  This is apparently different than allowing both secure and unsecure updates.  After he changed the setting everything is working normally.

Kent


----------



## cticompserv (Mar 10, 2009)

The DNS settings can be found here, http://macosx.com/forums/networking...-how-get-macs-register-dns-3.html#post1460186


----------

